# احنا الصعايدة يا اللي مبتعرفناش



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2015)

احنا الصعايدة ياللي ما بتعرفناش 
وطننا وارض جدودنا ما بنبعهاش 
وعاداتنا وتقاليدنا يا ابن المدن متتحملهاش 
رددوا علينا النكت وضحكنا معاكم ومهمناش 
قولتوا الصعيدي غشيم وهابيل 
طلع الزعيم عبد الناصر حكم بلاد العرب ولا هنهاش 
قولتوا الصعيدي جاهل والكلمة مبيكتبهاش 
طلع الاديب طة من ارض الصعيد 
علمكم الكلمة اللي تقولوها واللي متقولوهاش 

احنا الصعايدة يا اللي متعرفناش 
من ارض الصعيد نشأ الخال الابنودي وعاش 
احنا الصعايدة يا اللي مبتعرفناش 
في الدين وفي العلم وفي الثقافة احنا الاساس 
احنا المعدن الاصيل تلاقية في الشدة وفي الضيق والمحن 
احنا الصعايدة وانتم لينا اخوات 
ولو اختلفنا في التقاليد والعادات 
اصل منعرفش نزوق كلامنا 
علمونا جدودنا نقول الحق لو علي رقبتي السياف 
رجال في الشدة والمحن تلاقينا 
نفضل ديابة مهما الزمن جار علينا 
طول عمرنا بانيين وطننا والعيبة ما نقولهاش 
دة اللي يصاحبنا يعيش عزيز وما بيتهان 
ومن عادانا يعيش ذليل تحت الاقدام 
احنا بلاد الفخر وبلاد الشرف لكل الناس 
احنا القلم اللي كتب العزة وقال كيف تتعاش 
احنا الصعايدة وبعمتنا بنتباهة 
وبالجلابية نكمل الوجاهه
مش بالسلسلة والانسيال وبنطلون ساقط وشغل عيال 
وبنت علي الناصية بنستناها 

احنا اللي بنينا السد 
احنا اللي عمرنا لغير الله ما ركعنا لحد 
احنا اللي هزارنا بأدب 
واحنا اللي اسود في الجد
المرجلة مصحبانا مكان ما نروح ويانا 
والكرم محفور جوانا والعزة هي مرادنا 
وما بنقبل الاهانة 
ويا فرحة من جاورنا وعاش ويانا 
ويا ويل من اهاننا او اتحدانا 
ولو اكلنا بالملح بنحمد الله ولا نتعداش 
احنا الصعايدة لايقة علينا المرجلة والهيبة 
احنا الصعايدة وقلوبنا كلها طيبة 
ننصر الضعيف اللي معاة الحق 
في وجودة وفي الغيبة 
كلامنا مش للافاضل والمحترمين 
كلامنا للي يقول في حقنا العيبة 


سامعين يا بتوع اسكندرية ؟


----------



## soul & life (17 أغسطس 2015)

هههههههههههههه اه سامعين  اهلا وسهلا يا سيدى تشرفنا


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2015)

كويس انك سامعة 
ابقي سمعي الجيران 
هههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أغسطس 2015)

ابن يسوعنا قال:


> قولتوا الصعيدي غشيم وهابيل
> *طلع الزعيم عبد الناصر* حكم بلاد العرب ولا هنهاش
> قولتوا الصعيدي جاهل والكلمة مبيكتبهاش
> *طلع الاديب طة* من ارض الصعيد
> *احنا اللي بنينا السد *


*ياسلاااااام ....لو لم تكتب سوى هاذان البيتان 
لكفيت ووفيت 
بيقولك مرة واحد صعيدى رجع البيت مالقيش أخوه ...بيسأل :
أومال وين هريدى ؟
قالوا له : هتلاجيه جاعد فى النكتة اللى دنبنا 

:new6::new6::new6:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أغسطس 2015)

*[FONT=&quot]طبعا أنا كنت باهزر معاك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]رأييى فى القصيدة بعتوا لك فى التقييم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وعن تجربتى الشخصية مع أهل " أسيوط " و " سوهاج "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لم أجد أجدع ولا أكرم ولآ أرجل ولا أنبل ولا أشهم ولا أطيب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]منهم ...[/FONT]*
​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياسلاااااام ....لو لم تكتب سوى هاذان البيتان
> لكفيت ووفيت
> بيقولك مرة واحد صعيدى رجع البيت مالقيش أخوه ...بيسأل :
> أومال وين هريدى ؟
> ...



شوف كاتب اية علي النكت قولت ضحكنا معاكم ومهمناش 
ههههههههه
اية خدمة


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]طبعا أنا كنت باهزر معاك*​​ *[FONT=&quot]رأييى فى القصيدة بعتوا لك فى التقييم*​​ *[FONT=&quot]وعن تجربتى الشخصية مع أهل " أسيوط " و " سوهاج "*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​ *[FONT=&quot]لم أجد أجدع ولا أكرم ولآ أرجل ولا أنبل ولا أشهم ولا أطيب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]منهم ...[/FONT]*
> ​[/FONT][/FONT]



طبعا كلامك مظبوط الخيانة منعرفهاش 
يا اما الكلمة الصادقة غيرها مبنقلهاش 
المرجلة طبع فينا وعنها منستغناش 
ولكل اللي يعادينا نقولة الله يرحمنا دة لو عاش[/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (17 أغسطس 2015)

بس يعيبكم العصبيه الصراحه والثار
يعني وين الدين وانتو تقتلون بعض؟
ليش مافي مسلسل يتكلم عن الصعيد والا فيه قصة تأر؟
رفع ظغطي مسلسل سلسال الدم تلاقي الواحد لسانه مايفارق
ذكر الله بس مبسوط ومتحمس يبغي يأخذ ثار احد قتل له احد
عن حد تاني بريئ


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2015)

ويا فرحة من جاورنا وعاش ويانا 
ويا ويل من اهاننا او اتحدانا 
شايفة يا  اخت هيفاء الكلام نحن لا نقبل الاهانة دي نقطة انا كاتبها فوق 
والنقطة الثانية 
دة اللي يصاحبنا يعيش عزيز وما بيتهان 
ومن عادانا يعيش ذليل تحت الاقدام 
شوفتي اللي يعادينا لازم نزلة وندوسة علشان تفضل رؤسنا مرفوعة 
ولا نقبل المعايرة 
نظامنا خد حقك واخد حقي 
مفيهاش حل تاني او مساومة


----------



## soul & life (17 أغسطس 2015)

بصراحة اول مرة اتفق مع هيفا هى معاها حق اى نعم الصعايدة جدعان واحيانا بيقال عنهم خدومين بيخدموا الناس بعنيهم لكن حكاية العقلانية والطيبة دى مش فيهم  اغلبهم يعنى   بمعنى ايه طيب يعنى بيسامح ويغفر ويعدى ويفوت كلهم فيهم روح انتقامية كده ودايما اقل موقف يقلبوه لخناقة وطار وحكاية الحكاية محتاجة شوية عقلانية فى التفكير وتروى مش كل حاجة قفش كده


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (17 أغسطس 2015)

طبعا كلامك فية شوية من الصح 
في حالة التعدي 
يعني مستحيل حد ىصعيدي يسيب حقة 
حتي لو مات في سبيلة دي مسألة كرامة وهيبة لية 
مش ممكن يتنازل عن كرامتة ولا هيبتة 
لو حد اتعدي علية


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (18 أغسطس 2015)

سوري لو ثقلت عليك او اسئت التعبير انا بس من زمان ودي اكلم  شخص
صعيدي عن النقطه هذه عشانها شي يضيق به الصدر انك تشوف ناس تقتل بعضها خارج القانون وتعتبرها عزه ونخوه ودفاع عن العيله 
وان كرامة العائله لاترجع الا اذا اتفصلت رؤس وتطايرت دماء!
 بس اللي مو قادره استوعبه اشلون الواحد يقتل بغير حق ويرجع يبشر عائلته وبعدين يفرحون وهما عارفين ان الانتقام قريب منهم وين العزه هنا والكرامه؟
قول لجماعتك يستهدون بالله ويخزون الشيطان  والتفاخر بالكرم والجدعنه يكملونه بترك الدم اولى لهم واحسن
انا مِن اقرا او اسمع كلمة صعيدي اتحسس رقبتي كانها مركبه ولا طارت:new6:


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (18 أغسطس 2015)

اختي هيفاء هدول الصعايدة الهم عادات وتقاليد 
ولازم يعيش وسط بلدة مرفوع الراس 
ولازم كرامتة ما تنداس 
لهذا السبب ما برضوا ان حدا يدوس علي كرامتهم 
لية ؟؟؟؟
احكيلك ليش ....علشان اولادة ما حدا يعايرهم والناس تقولوا ابوك اتسب او حدا ضربة 
بيموت وهو عارف بس ولادة بيكون ماخدين حقهم 
هما نظامهم هيك خد حقك وانا مش هسيب حقي لو بعد سنين باخدة 
لكن الطيبة والمرجلة والشهامة والصدق والدين يتسموا بة اهل الصعيد 

اي سؤال انا جاهز ...
وفي خدمتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 أغسطس 2015)

الصعايدة رجالة بجد
اخلاق وقيم ومبادىء
هم اساس الحضارة فى الماضى وفى العصر الحديث
اشكرك على هذه الكلمات الجميلة


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2015)

صوابعك مش زى بعضها 

مش كلهم زى ما بتقول 

اللى اتعاملت معاهم ابوهم وامهم وخالتهم مصلحتهم 

مش معنى كده ان كلهم مصلحجيه فى الكويس وفى المش


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2015)

انا ليا فترة مش بشارك في المنتدي 
بس شدني الموضوع وشدني أكتر التعليقات 
الصعايدة طيبين اوي واكتر ناس معروفين بااهل الكرم بس اكيد في وحش فيهم ذي ما في الكويس ودا بيكون اكتر 
اما عن موضوع التار والكلام دا المسلسلات بتأفور في المواضيع دي 
هو موجود اه بس مش بالطريقه اللي واصله للناس 
بس بين المسحيين مفيش تار بالقتل والكلام الوحشي دا 
في تار رد للكرامة  بالمواقف 
وطبع الصعيدي عامتا الرجولة كاصفه حتي عند البنات 
فامن الصعب يسيبو حقهم 
بس عامتا دلوقتي مفيش تار بين المسحيين فيه قتل 
الصعايدة فيهم الجدعنه والطيبه ومفيش الخبث  
ولا التفتح اللي ذايد عن اللزوم 
​
واي حد عايز يقول حاجه عن الصعايدة يوريني نفسه ويكلمني هع هع 
هههههههههه 
​


----------



## soul & life (19 أغسطس 2015)

يالهوى يخرب عقلك احنا اسفيين يا صلاح ههههههههههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أغسطس 2015)

حبيب يسوع 
اسعدني مرورك وتعليقك 
الرب يبارك حياتك 


سوسو خلي بالك متحدفيش الناس بالطوب انا اخاف عليكي من بنت الكنيسة 
لو حمرت عنيها عليكي 
منقدرش نحوشها عنك 
وكلامها فية تهديد ليكي 
ول نفيان 
انتم احرار 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2015)

مبنخفيش 
  


وكلامى بقوله عن تجربه 

وكمان كلامى وكلامها متقارب 
مفيش مكان فيه كل الناس حلوه او كلها وحشه 
اللى اتعاملت معاهم كان ده استنتاجى بالاخر


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أغسطس 2015)

وبعدين شكلك دماغك ناشفة 
خلاص يا مريم 
متكليمهاش دي في حمايتي 
والنعمة ممكن السلاح يطول خلاص يا مريم استهدي بالله 
اهي هتعتزر 
واحنا هنسامحها


----------



## soso a (19 أغسطس 2015)

اعتذر ليه 
انا مغلطيش فى حد 

هههههههعههه


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (19 أغسطس 2015)

انا مليش دعوة 
انتم احرار 
بس واثق ان هي اللي هتغلب 
انتي حرة بقا


----------

